# Dr.Chronic



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 31, 2012)

Anybody ever ordered from here? If so, can you write how long it took for you to get your seeds? 

Were the seeds fresh?


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 31, 2012)

My first seed order was from them, they came in a timely manner and seemed fine, seeds all popped, so they were fresh i suppose.


----------



## Old Bud (Apr 4, 2012)

I ordered from the Doc several times a few years ago. The service was great and his rep was A-1. In the last year or two I have heard many horror stories about his service. It seems things have gone to hell there so I would buy elsewhere if I were you.


----------



## TwIsTeD-SmOkEr (Jun 21, 2012)

I dunno dude, i used to order before with chronic and also advised a few people to order from him aswell, a few years ago there wasn't many problems but now i am waiting 2 weeks for my beans and no reply to 3 emails i sent to dr chronic and i am in same country, after looking around on the forums i noticed his reliability is dropping right off the charts from different forums, which is a great shame as they had a good rep before.
meanwhile i have to order from attitude, everyonedoesit and nirvana in that order, which are also great sites i have delt with other than drchronic


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

Back when I joined the original hg420, the Doc was on their all the time but when he left to pursue his "breeding", it seems that service has slipped. I stopped purchasing from him when they quit taking CC's but had received the cpl orders I had placed...


----------



## TwIsTeD-SmOkEr (Jun 22, 2012)

At least u got youre order, i haven't had anything, not even a reply


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 22, 2012)

:shocked: that sucks, man. :angrywife:

I havent dealt with them in years, I'd try another email...


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 22, 2012)

I used to order from them quite a bit.  Then their site got hacked and they never really admitted what happened, then they lost the credit card merchant account, then they got another one back.  

Even though I had ordered from them for years they refused the CC always used for orders, and they copped an attitude (no pun intended) of being really defensive.

Moved to Attitude and Nirvana and never looked back.


----------



## Locked (Jun 22, 2012)

Never ordered from there but I also hve heard the horror stories....hve not bought beans in a while but I hve used Attitude, Single Seed Centre, SowAmazingSeeds, and Nirvana numerous times with no problems. Hemp Depot rocks but I think still only do Money Order or Cash....no CC.


----------

